

Running "sudo rm -rf /" [video] - hollywoodcole
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWOjmvWPRvQ

======
msteigerwalt
All I know is that OSX users without a Linux background do __not __find "sudo
rm -rf /" jokes funny...

------
extantproject
still no vote-down button...

------
alaskamiller
i did deltree wildcard on a school computer cause someone told me that's how
you start oregon trails. wasn't a happy ending.

------
ivan
See first comment to that video :))

